
Who does that server serve? - MilnerRoute
https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/who-does-that-server-really-serve.en.html
======
MrEldritch
I mean, yeah, this is true, but who cares?[1]

It's far too late to actually _change_ any of this; the dream of the computer
as a thought amplifier, or of the Internet as a freedom amplifier, are long
since dead. The switch to SaaS/SaaSS/whatever sucks, but it's clearly the
future, and it's much too profitable relative to the decrease in theoretical
value to hope to fight against. The computer of the future is a netbook with a
closed-off app store, a dumb terminal attached to someone else's mainframe.

The future is rentseeking, forever. You can either rage fruitlessly against it
before eventually giving, turn into a software hermit like Stallman, or get
ahead of the game and just start paying your subscription fees already.

[1] Besides Stallman, obviously.

~~~
Nicksil
> I mean, yeah, this is true, but who cares

Some people care. They'll continue to care regardless of whether you find
caring about these issues justifiable or relevant. These same people are also
aware of what they're up against: they don't hum along with delusions of
grandeur, believing their singular, minute contributions will halt progression
of corporate behemoths or allay consumerism. But they're also aware that, if
no body actually does care, things will be worse.

